# Tennessee GTG @ Mastermind's Place



## El Moobs (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm planning a GTG for December 3rd. The weather here in Tennessee is normally good in early December, so I think it's a great time. 

I'm getting logs from a friend that's logging just a mile from here. We will have square wood for the fast saws, round wood for the work saws, and plenty of food. 

Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Del_ (Aug 9, 2016)

Sounds like a good time. How far are you from Knoxville?

Will anyone be tent camping?

For me it's about a 275 mile drive one way.


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy ! I am in!!!! My 1st GTG!

Edit : 3.25 hour drive for me


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 9, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Sounds like a good time. How far are you from Knoxville?
> 
> Will anyone be tent camping?
> 
> For me it's about a 275 mile drive one way.



We are about 80 miles from K-Town Del. There's plenty of places to pitch a tent, or you can stay in the barn.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 9, 2016)

Road trip to Randy's...


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 9, 2016)

Wish I could make it.I use to live in Cumberland Gap. Most beautiful place I have ever lived. I miss it.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 9, 2016)

That could be fun!


----------



## ELECT6845 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ill plan on being there. Should I kidnap Young and bring him?


----------



## hseII (Aug 9, 2016)

ELECT6845 said:


> Ill plan on being there. Should I kidnap Young and bring him?



That Asian Dood?

Absolutely.


----------



## gary courtney (Aug 9, 2016)

can you send me some gas money? and set me up a deer stand!


----------



## JonCraig (Aug 9, 2016)

Will you accept a newbie? And how does this whole GTG thing work, anyway? (See? Told you I was a newbie!)


----------



## rwoods (Aug 9, 2016)

Send $10 to Randy. Ask 10 friends to send you $10 each. Keep $20 send the other $80 to Randy. Ask ten friends to repeat cycle. Everyone doubles their money. Randy is very happy which makes for a good GTG. Ron


----------



## JonCraig (Aug 9, 2016)

I figured you'd say saws instead of dollars. 

I'm north of Nashville. Whereabouts are you, Randy?


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 9, 2016)

ELECT6845 said:


> Ill plan on being there. Should I kidnap Young and bring him?



Heck yeah man. We need someone to pick on. I got him twice...handed him a high strung saw with low rakers. Watched it drag his little ass right into the log. LOL



JonCraig said:


> Will you accept a newbie? And how does this whole GTG thing work, anyway? (See? Told you I was a newbie!)



Everyone is welcome. 

A GTG is just that, a get together. I hope some folks show up in Friday to hang out and set everything up that ain't already done. Then on Saturday, we will play with saws, chew the fat, and eat. I'll have a few cants for racing, and if y'all want to, we can race 3 - 4 - 5 and 6 cube classes. Heads up racing.......no stop watches. 



JonCraig said:


> I figured you'd say saws instead of dollars.
> 
> I'm north of Nashville. Whereabouts are you, Randy?



Clarkrange, Tennessee is the closest place in a map.


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 9, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Heck yeah man. We need someone to pick on. I got him twice...handed him a high strung saw with low rakers. Watched it drag his little ass right into the log. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You on central time?


----------



## JonCraig (Aug 10, 2016)

Only 2+ hours for me. Now to decide what saws to bring!

What kinda beer does a Randy drink?


----------



## ptjeep (Aug 10, 2016)

Haven't been to a GTG in a while. Gonna put this down on the calendar and will reach out to a few other members I know that might be interested.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Aug 10, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I'm planning a GTG for December 3rd. The weather here in Tennessee is normally good in early December, so I think it's a great time.
> 
> I'm getting logs from a friend that's logging just a mile from here. We will have square wood for the fast saws, round wood for the work saws, and plenty of food.
> 
> Everyone is welcome.


If I lived a little closer I would be there


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 10, 2016)

Stihl working hard said:


> If I lived a little closer I would be there


You need to make a raft powered by duel 381's


----------



## Stihl working hard (Aug 10, 2016)

@El Moobs Said Heck yeah man. We need someone to pick on. I got him twice...handed him a high strung sawwith low rakers. Watched it drag his little assright into the log. LOL
LMAO


----------



## Stihl working hard (Aug 10, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> You need to make a raft powered by duel 381's


LMAONot a bad idea I have 2 at the moment James


----------



## birdcolonel (Aug 10, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I'm planning a GTG for December 3rd. Everyone is welcome.


I take that to mean everyone . . . 

I'm about 4 hours west of you, but an easy drive. Gonna put it on the calendar and try to make it . . . sounds like MUCH fun.

OK if I brings the 14 kids too?

Just kiddin' - probably be just me an the ole lady. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Brian Carlson (Aug 10, 2016)

I will defenitly try and make it. I went to the west ky gtg last year and it was great. Love talking and finding new saw tricks from you guys.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Aug 10, 2016)

If my wife wasnt due with child #2 about two weeks before that id be there for sure, you guys will
Have a blast!


----------



## hseII (Aug 10, 2016)

JonCraig said:


> Only 2+ hours for me. Now to decide what saws to bring!
> 
> What kinda beer does a Randy drink?



Root.


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 10, 2016)

hseII said:


> Root.


Birch is tasty too


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 10, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> You on central time?



Yes sir.......central time.....



JonCraig said:


> Only 2+ hours for me. Now to decide what saws to bring!
> 
> What kinda beer does a Randy drink?



I don't drink alcohol at all. But I'm not against someone else having a drink. But.......the saws go up before the beer comes out. Fair enough? 



ptjeep said:


> Haven't been to a GTG in a while. Gonna put this down on the calendar and will reach out to a few other members I know that might be interested.



You know the way huh Preston?


----------



## ptjeep (Aug 10, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Woos31 (Aug 10, 2016)

Stihl working hard said:


> If I lived a little closer I would be there


Hey Todd you and I can carpool! Only about a 5 day ride in the truck from central Oregon to Moobsville


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 10, 2016)

Barring some sort of family stuff I will have to go on a road trip.


----------



## JonCraig (Aug 10, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I don't drink alcohol at all. But I'm not against someone else having a drink. But.......the saws go up before the beer comes out. Fair enough?



Definitely fair. Maybe I'll bring cookies instead. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 10, 2016)

JonCraig said:


> Definitely fair. Maybe I'll bring cookies instead. (See what I did there?)


Pie, the ape loves pie


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 10, 2016)

Ironworker said:


> Barring some sort of family stuff I will have to go on a road trip.



Good deal Numa. Looking forward to putting a face with your voice.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 10, 2016)

JonCraig said:


> Definitely fair. Maybe I'll bring cookies instead. (See what I did there?)



Pie........I love pie. 



Roll Tide said:


> Pie, the ape loves pie



See?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 10, 2016)

And turtles


----------



## Woos31 (Aug 11, 2016)

Woos31 said:


> Hey Todd you and I can carpool! Only about a 5 day ride in the truck from central Oregon to Moobsville


I'd prolly get 86d cuz I walked through the holy grail shop and touched the tools! Set one down across the way, next one way up high on top of somethin, and no it not a short joke by the way.........but if you happen to still have trouble with the location then yeeees  victory! That's usually when the boots start flyin and the whoopin sticks make their appearance and woos is 86d! Barred from any and all fun left only to listen in pain and suffering to the ring and rip of a saw sporting the "sticker" lol I can't be taken anywhere


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 11, 2016)

LOL.

The shop is just a little shed in my back yard. Nothing special here fellers.


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 11, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Good deal Numa. Looking forward to putting a face with your voice.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 11, 2016)

Glad you didn't post one of those walking on a girder 50 stories up pictures. My feet go out from under me just sitting at the computer when I see one of those. Ron


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll come a day early and help set up.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 11, 2016)

That's awesome. David (Rolltide) and I plan to have the wood all there the weekend before. That way we can get the pig on the smoker Friday.


----------



## rburg (Aug 11, 2016)

Is that one of those wild hogs from East Tn?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 11, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Pie........I love* pie*.





Roll Tide said:


> And *turtles*



nothing quite like turtle pie, one of my favs....

... pie, turtles = turtle pie


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 11, 2016)

rburg said:


> Is that one of those wild hogs from East Tn?



feral hog bbq...


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 11, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> feral hog bbq...
> View attachment 519065


That thing was ported


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 11, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> That's awesome. David (Rolltide) and I plan to have the wood all there the weekend before. That way we can get the pig on the smoker Friday.


  I'll do whatever I can to help!


----------



## hseII (Aug 11, 2016)

Ironworker said:


> View attachment 518938
> View attachment 518939



Just like a FOG,

The rules don't apply to you. [emoji9]


----------



## hseII (Aug 11, 2016)

rburg said:


> Is that one of those wild hogs from East Tn?



God I hope not; I bet the legs would be more Guinea Pig.


----------



## Lux (Aug 11, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Wish I could make it.I use to live in Cumberland Gap. Most beautiful place I have ever lived. I miss it.


I grew up in Tazewell/New Tazewell. Chattanooga/N. Ga now. Wifey said as long as I don't cut muh hand off I can go. Anybody need a ride? P.S. the barn sounds nice, Randy. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## Lux (Aug 11, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> You on central time?


We call that "fast time".


----------



## JonCraig (Aug 11, 2016)

Turtle pie?


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 11, 2016)

Lux said:


> We call that "fast time".


I figured it was somewhere just over the line. Just wasn't exactly sure. I drove through TN a few times.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 11, 2016)

rburg said:


> Is that one of those wild hogs from East Tn?



Yep, I'm hoping to get a nice young one. 



hseII said:


> God I hope not; I bet the legs would be more Guinea Pig.



Hey. Yer mean. 



moondoggie said:


> I figured it was somewhere just over the line. Just wasn't exactly sure. I drove through TN a few times.



I live about two miles from the time line.


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 11, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Yep, I'm hoping to get a nice young one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bingo i new it had to be close


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> That thing was ported



MD: I think they went _whole hog_ on it... the porting of that portly pig !  lol

 tomorrow...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> I figured it was somewhere just over the line. Just wasn't exactly sure. *I drove through TN a few times*.



that state sure has some beautiful scenery, hills and moutains...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 12, 2016)

How cold is it in December in Kentucky? Below freezing? Any nearby airports?


----------



## maulhead (Aug 12, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How cold is it in December in *Kentucky*? Below freezing? Any nearby airports?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 12, 2016)

maulhead said:


>



Tennesse I meant. Sorry, result of so far having put in about an 80hr work week and it's only day #5 of 7. Apparently I need sleep more than I thought.


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 12, 2016)

hseII said:


> Just like a FOG,
> 
> The rules don't apply to you. [emoji9]


What's an FOG


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks like we will have a hell of a turnout for this one.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 12, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How cold is it in December in Kentucky? Below freezing? Any nearby airports?



In early December it can be anywhere from 60° to 20°. Chances are good it will be in the mid 30s.

Nashville is about 100 miles away, and that's the best airport.


----------



## hseII (Aug 12, 2016)

Ironworker said:


> What's an FOG



Freaking
Old
Guy

We typically call those Superintendents down here. [emoji57]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> *Looks like we will have a hell of a turnout for this one. *



prob be the AS social event of the year...

sure hope someone gets appointed The Historian. lots of pix and vids, too.

often times, a social gala event of such potential magnitude gets a name.

this could be called as simple as the *El Moob's Annual AS GTG...*

or?

but like for ships, airplanes and events... a name is part of the tradtion. now, if its a flash in the pan so so GTG... nbd, but if it is to be on the level of a Mecca Trip... 

well, seems a name could be appropriate...



and events, too. one could be Sharpest Amongst Us! event. [ not as in ] all contestents have to start with dull chains. of = dullness. then have to hand file & sharpen... and cut several disks... and who is quickest is

.............................................................................................................. ...................

then he would be that year's GTG Hero. omg, who would win?....then


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How cold is it in December in Kentucky? Below freezing? Any nearby airports?



at times, in these here parts... ' colder that an witch's... _ _ _ in a _brass bra_! '


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

Ironworker said:


> What's an FOG



thanks for asking! I was um.. thin....oh never mind!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Yep, *I'm hoping to get a nice young one.* .



should be quite tasty. they always are.

I have eaten feral hog... didn't care to try any more... fresh pork? always want more...

I have just recently located a small specialty grocery store that sells their pork from a special 'pen'... raised well and not frozen. imo, as tasty as any good steak! when I get me some bone in chops... I get to select which sections out of the entire loin I want... 

I had all but given up on main chain grocery pork. too mild, no flavor unless eating a _*manila folder*_ is tasty!

you guys will be eating good!!!


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 12, 2016)

Word on the street there's a chain race? Sounds like fun!


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 12, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> Im pretty sure Randy isn't interested in anything you have to say. Thats why he's ignored you



Ok, thansk.


----------



## hseII (Aug 12, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> prob be the AS social event of the year...
> 
> sure hope someone gets appointed The Historian. lots of pix and vids, too.
> 
> ...



If the other Evans shows up, I nominate him to be the Historical Reference: he's already got centuries of Practice. 

#MaddDawg FO Pharaoh.

And you forgot a "S" in the GTG title.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

hseII said:


> If the other Evans shows up, I nominate him to be the Historical Reference: he's already got centuries of Practice.
> 
> #MaddDawg FO Pharaoh.
> 
> *And you forgot a "S" in the GTG title*.



we could assign numbers: the *El Moob's Annual AS GTG #1...

or

the El Moob's Annual AS GTG...2016
*
an *S* would cut the mustard, but I kinda like the years best. says it all for then maybe down the road... it would grow... many would be called and many would show up... as in the* El Moob's Annual AS GTG... 2036 ! *

T-shirts and cloisonnes... hats... could ID the 'salts'... and another contest... who came the farthest?, and who has been to them all...? and maybe even a spoof? Mr Cordiality of the year... only akin to this year's Hero winner... lol 

omg, the doings... the fun!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 12, 2016)

SquareFile said:


> Word on the street there's a chain race? Sounds like fun!



72 dl 3/8" and 83 dl of 404. 3/8" will be run on a 5 cube saw in a 10x10 or 12x12. 404 in 4 10x10 or 12x12 strapped together run with a 394/5 that's ported. I was going to do it at my place but it was the same weekend that a couple guys were going to come help. Race chain or work chains for both.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 12, 2016)

So, after the deleted/erased post can I run my own chain? Lol. JK guys, GTG's are a good time. Have fun!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> b
> 
> no need to, matters not to me! just do as u said u would. delete anything related. that is what I am going to do. anything realted to your outburst, commented on my me... I am deleting. no need to carry it any further. I am not part of the old guard or that disruptive mess... thank you!
> 
> ...


I did just that and I guess what I was quoting was deleted lol never had any words with you and dont intend to. So are you going to make it to the gtg?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> I did just that and I guess what I was quoting was deleted lol never had any words with you and dont intend to. *So are you going to make it to the gtg*?



would be fun...


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> would be fun...


I've only been to wiggs gtg in 2012 I believe. It was a great time. Glad to have one close to home


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> I've only been to wiggs gtg in 2012 I believe. It was a great time. Glad to have one close to home



it would be a hoot, no doubt. great oppty to meet many profile names in person. imo, as a casual event, it would be 2 days, but as an annual... seems a 3-day event is the step above timeframe. sawing is one thing, but outdoor cooking could also be an area for contests...

generally events such as these start off small, but then kick in... I have been to some, other venue... and they came from all over US and international, too.


----------



## hseII (Aug 12, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good point! or we could assign numbers: the *El Moob's Annual AS GTG #1...
> 
> or
> 
> ...



You have been beveraging again, haven't you. 

The missing "S" goes directly after AS.


----------



## hseII (Aug 12, 2016)

SquareFile said:


> Word on the street there's a chain race? Sounds like fun!



And Mike Lee is the judge, so he can't compete. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

hseII said:


> You have been beveraging again, haven't you.
> 
> The missing "S" goes directly after AS.



_>You have been beveraging again, haven't you._

yes, it is a daily activity for me. milk! been drinking milk...

_>The missing "S" goes directly after AS_

what is ur point?


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 12, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> 72 dl 3/8" and 83 dl of 404. 3/8" will be run on a 5 cube saw in a 10x10 or 12x12. 404 in 4 10x10 or 12x12 strapped together run with a 394/5 that's ported. I was going to do it at my place but it was the same weekend that a couple guys were going to come help. Race chain or work chains for both.



After the last change in PH, you don't have to worry about me. 



hseII said:


> And Mike Lee is the judge, so he can't compete. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I ain't skeerd, promis!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 13, 2016)

I reserve that level of cold for about -30* and colder. Thankfully we only see mid -20 area most winters.




Backyard Lumberjack said:


> at times, in these here parts... ' colder that an witch's... _ _ _ in a _brass bra_! '


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 13, 2016)

SquareFile said:


> After the last change in PH, you don't have to worry about me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may be a 1122/661 is the chains don't fit the stihl mount bar on the big husky. I haven't been able to try it yet to see for sure. 

I may not even get any chains done myself. This working stuff is taking up way too much time.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 13, 2016)

How many 10 x 10 cants do you think we will need Mike?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 13, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> How many 10 x 10 cants do you think we will need Mike?


6 8' or 10' for the chains. Plus whatever to do the heads up racing.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 13, 2016)

So 10 of the 10 x 10, and a couple in 8 x 8 would do it ya think?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 13, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> So 10 of the 10 x 10, and a couple in 8 x 8 would do it ya think?



I think that would be sufficient. Probably need less than 4" of wood per chain for 3 cuts.


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 17, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> ...
> 
> Clarkrange, Tennessee is the closest place in a map.



Houston to Clarkrange
13 h 35 m (887.6 mi)
per Google


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 17, 2016)

Chris J. said:


> Houston to Clarkrange
> 13 h 35 m (887.6 mi)
> per Google



That ain't no step for a stepper.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 17, 2016)

I just got a couple of porta-johns setup for Dec 2nd, and 3rd. 

I think Stihl Sawing is coming......so I thought we might need two.


----------



## hseII (Aug 17, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I just got a couple of porta-johns setup for Dec 2nd, and 3rd.
> 
> I think Stihl Sawing is coming......so I thought we might need two.



Extra.

Just for Hymn.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 17, 2016)

Eggz Acted Or Ree


----------



## hseII (Aug 17, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Eggz Acted Or Ree



Have you called the Priest in yet for an Exorcism on that Single Colored Saw?


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 17, 2016)

hseII said:


> Have you called the Priest in yet for an Exorcism on that Single Colored Saw?



You mean that 3120XP that was kicking my hind end?


----------



## hseII (Aug 17, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> You mean that 3120XP that was kicking my hind end?



Your hind end, or there about about your ribs? 

No Banana Man, the other Possessed Single Color Saw.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 17, 2016)

hseII said:


> Your hind end, or there about about your ribs?
> 
> No Banana Man, the other Possessed Single Color Saw.



Oh......you mean that 242XP that needed a piston. Right?


----------



## hseII (Aug 17, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Oh......you mean that 242XP that needed a piston. Right?



Keep on, Shifty. 

I'll send some trained attack termites for those 2 toothpicks.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 17, 2016)

hseII said:


> Keep on, Shifty.
> 
> I'll send some trained attack termites for those 2 toothpicks.



REPPED !!!!!!!


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice steady rain here today. I might have time to see if I can make a 2100 get spark.


----------



## hseII (Aug 18, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Nice steady rain here today. I might have time to see if I can make a 2100 get spark.



Bless Your Heart. 

If you don't mind, see if you can talk it in to keeping spark.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 18, 2016)

hseII said:


> Bless Your Heart.
> 
> If you don't mind, see if you can talk it in to keeping spark.



I think I have a coil somewhere.......


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 19, 2016)

I think I know a couple of Mikes that might be up for a trip!


Mike


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 19, 2016)

rms61moparman said:


> I think I know a couple of Mikes that might be up for a trip!
> 
> 
> Mike




I'd love to have you Randall.


----------



## Country bumpkin (Aug 28, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I'm planning a GTG for December 3rd. The weather here in Tennessee is normally good in early December, so I think it's a great time.
> 
> I'm getting logs from a friend that's logging just a mile from here. We will have square wood for the fast saws, round wood for the work saws, and plenty of food.
> 
> Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Country bumpkin (Aug 28, 2016)

I live 20 miles east of Nashville. If Clarkrange is correct I can be there in 2 hrs. When it gets closer I'll get directions.


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 28, 2016)

Excellent. 

It's looking like Wiggs is planning to just merge the WKY GTG with this GTG. Looks like a big time for sure.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't really think I'll be able to go - but I'll keep my mind open to it maybe becoming a possibility. 

My 35th birthday is December 5th - it's prolly only a pipedream but it'd be pretty cool if I could make it down there. 

A man can dream...!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2016)

Well its your birthday so make it your gift


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 28, 2016)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I don't really think I'll be able to go - but I'll keep my mind open to it maybe becoming a possibility.
> 
> My 35th birthday is December 5th - it's prolly only a pipedream but it'd be pretty cool if I could make it down there.
> 
> A man can dream...!!



Come down, stop and get T1. Then I'll hold him while you kick him in the nads. Happy Birthday?????


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 30, 2016)

is mcdonalds catering?


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 30, 2016)

No sir. Jake Wells is.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 30, 2016)

Jake said he's supplying all the food.


----------



## birdcolonel (Aug 30, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Jake said he's supplying all the food.



Would that include the after-appetizer cognac perchance?


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 30, 2016)

birdcolonel said:


> Would that include the after-appetizer cognac perchance?



Of course.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 30, 2016)

bread and water the universal food of the world.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2016)

That's good enough for me


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 7, 2016)

If Mike Sullivan is coming I can bring a trailer full of saws and let him auction them off the back.


----------



## JonCraig (Sep 7, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> If Mike Sullivan is coming I can bring a trailer full of saws and let him auction them off the back.



So you're saying I should bring cash. Got it.


----------



## Brian Carlson (Sep 12, 2016)

10-4 on bring some cash lol.


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 13, 2016)

I have high hopes that Mike will be here.


----------



## Country bumpkin (Sep 13, 2016)

I plan on being there. May bring up a stihl 026 to try & get rid of.


----------



## Brian Carlson (Sep 13, 2016)

Is there going to be any specific build off competition or a run what ya bring event???


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 13, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I have high hopes that Mike will be here.




Unless we are living under marshal law, or something SERIOUS happens, I intend to be there.



Mike


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 13, 2016)

Brian Carlson said:


> Is there going to be any specific build off competition or a run what ya bring event???



We are planning on "heads up" racing. Three cube, Four cube, etc. No restrictions. Any chain, any fuel. 

Mike Lee will be doing a chain race with chains from members all over the country in 10 x 10 pine. 

Did I mention that we were cooking a pig too?


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 13, 2016)

rms61moparman said:


> Unless we are living under marshal law, or something SERIOUS happens, I intend to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Good. I have a place for your camper already picked out.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Sep 15, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> If Mike Sullivan is coming I can bring a trailer full of saws and let him auction them off the back.


Where and when can we sign up for online biding


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2016)

Brian Carlson said:


> Is there going to be any specific build off competition or a run what ya bring event???


72 dl 3/8"050" and 83 dl of 404". Whatever you can do to them or just work chain. It will be noted when they're ran. Powerhead for the 72 will a Solo/7900. 404 will be a ported 394/5. The 404 is planned to be run in 4 10x10 together.


----------



## Brian Carlson (Sep 15, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> 72 dl 3/8"050" and 83 dl of 404". Whatever you can do to them or just work chain. It will be noted when they're ran. Powerhead for the 72 will a Solo/7900. 404 will be a ported 394/5. The 404 is planned to be run in 4 10x10 together.


Guess I better get building that 394 I have been putting off lol.


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 15, 2016)

I better get some 10x10s sawn...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 16, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I better get some 10x10s sawn...


Not a big rush. Don't want them getting hard as woodpecker lips


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 16, 2016)

LMAO

When I do get them, I'll keep them in the barn dead stacked. I'll talk to Steve at the mill one day next week. I need some 5/4 x 6 anyway.


----------



## Bradd405 (Sep 16, 2016)

I would love to come to a GTG. Where's it at in Tennessee? And what date?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 16, 2016)

Dec 3rd. Near Jamestown Tn


----------



## Freehand (Sep 18, 2016)

Mighty temptin', wazzup Randy?


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 18, 2016)

Freehand said:


> Mighty temptin', wazzup Randy?



Same old stuff brother. Just grinding on these dang chainsaws day after day. 

You should get your ass here for this shindig. I talked to RiverRat a few days ago. He's planning to get here in time to help me cook the pig. Surely if Ricky can come from Texas......


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tempting but its a 8 hr drive one way.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 25, 2016)

Haven't been to a GTG in a couple years! I'm gonna write this down and try to come.


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 26, 2016)

komatsuvarna said:


> Haven't been to a GTG in a couple years! I'm gonna write this down and try to come.



Well Duran, it would be great to see you. I hope you can make it.


----------



## Big Block (Sep 27, 2016)

20 hour drive. Still thinking about it


----------



## birdcolonel (Sep 27, 2016)

awwww come on man
stick a good book in the cd or usb and you'll be here fore you know it!


----------



## blkcloud (Sep 28, 2016)

What is the nearest campground with full hookups? Sounds like fun!


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 28, 2016)

On hwy 127 between Clarkrange and Grimsley. At a little place called Green Acres Real Estate. I'll call Jeff and be sure someone is there for you.....maybe ask them any questions you have. 

(931) 863-3434


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks like the wife and I might try to make it....


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 6, 2016)

It would be great to see you again Mike.


----------



## 2stroke800 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hows them saws going randy? You get my 362 cracked open yet??


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm not sure who you are sir.


----------



## 2stroke800 (Oct 11, 2016)

I am Michael, in anchorage ak. My ms362 was on the books for oct 6th


----------



## ReggieT (Oct 11, 2016)

Are Alabamians welcome? LOL
Btw...how's the muffler mod on the MS 390 coming?


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 12, 2016)

2stroke800 said:


> I am Michael, in anchorage ak. My ms362 was on the books for oct 6th



Hello Michael. User names blow my mind. I never ask about that, just real names. I've yet to dig into it. I'm a few weeks behind. I'm only scheduling a few saws a week, but I get behind on rebuilds that I didn't expect to have to do. Happens every time.



ReggieT said:


> Are Alabamians welcome? LOL
> Btw...how's the muffler mod on the MS 390 coming?



Hi Reggie. Of course y'all southern brothers are welcome. Bring pie. 

The muffler is done, boxed up, and leaving here today. I finished it last week, but had some other stuff to get ready for shipping...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 14, 2016)

Ima try to make it too. Got a 7900 I may leave behind for you to grind on

Man it's been s long time since I've chatted on AS. Nice to pop up and see a gtg planned near me


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 14, 2016)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Ima try to make it too. Got a 7900 I may leave behind for you to grind on
> 
> Man it's been s long time since I've chatted on AS. Nice to pop up and see a gtg planned near me



How have you been Anthony?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 14, 2016)

Ive been okay ole bud. Been busy with work and all that. Glad to see you guys are all well! 
I don't know how this 7900 is gonna act with a mean port job. It's a beast with just a mm. 
The 441c and 372xpw are still running great though. It's funny when I hand them over to someone to try out, they won't put them back down!


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 14, 2016)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Ive been okay ole bud. Been busy with work and all that. Glad to see you guys are all well!
> I don't know how this 7900 is gonna act with a mean port job. It's a beast with just a mm.
> The 441c and 372xpw are still running great though. It's funny when I hand them over to someone to try out, they won't put them back down!



It's been awhile since I did those huh?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh man let me think. It must have been 2012 give or take a year. I think I left the first one with you at a Terry Landrum gtg.
I ran over the 372 with a skid loader a few years ago. Got lucky, just broke the wrap handle and bent the bar


----------



## Dustin4185 (Oct 24, 2016)

Where will this be at? New to the site and was wanting to meet some people. I am from east TN.


----------



## moondoggie (Oct 24, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Clarkrange, Tennessee is the closest place in a map.





Dustin4185 said:


> Where will this be at? New to the site and was wanting to meet some people. I am from east TN.


----------



## Dustin4185 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## moondoggie (Oct 24, 2016)

Dustin4185 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


No problem. It will be my first gtg also. I am really looking forward to meeting people as well. Welcome to AS!


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 24, 2016)

It will be downtown Banner Springs.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 14, 2016)

is that apposed to uptown banner springs. never heard of it lol


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 16, 2016)

have to order some sexy strippers and get the poles hung in the barn and a few tables
get a corn dog and a table dance.


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 25, 2016)

tlandrum said:


> is that apposed to uptown banner springs. never heard of it lol


So from the arial view if I make it to TN 62 &127 open pasenger & driver window to listen for chainsaws and follow exhaust note to masterminds shop????


----------



## Philbert (Nov 25, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> So from the arial view if I make it to TN 62 &127 open pasenger & driver window to listen for chainsaws and follow exhaust note to masterminds shop????


Don't laugh - I have found more than one GTG that way!

Philbert


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 25, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Don't laugh - I have found more than one GTG that way!
> 
> Philbert


So that may work after 400 miles & over 6 hrs lonely drive thru country I've only been near 46-7b years ago. That makes it more likely I'll give it a shot. Still flipping coins,when I get more serious I've got a junk Remington to flip to see which way the bar points when it comes to rest.


----------



## kmcinms (Nov 26, 2016)

This aught to be a blast. I'd love to come check this out, but 8 hours one way. Anyway, alls I have is a few Huskys..... all stock, sucking wind.


----------



## Brian Carlson (Nov 27, 2016)

Well the gtg is about a week out and I haven't seen any directions or addresses. Can someone please pm me the necessary info so I can be getting my route planned. I will be coming south out of ky on either I-75 or I -65 whichever is closer to the mastermind shop. Thanks all. Can wait to see what everyone brings.


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 27, 2016)

Brian Carlson said:


> Well the gtg is about a week out and I haven't seen any directions or addresses. Can someone please pm me the necessary info so I can be getting my route planned. I will be coming south out of ky on either I-75 or I -65 whichever is closer to the mastermind shop. Thanks all. Can wait to see what everyone brings.


 banner springs to the East junction 127 & TN62 westerly. Philbert suggested he had found more than 1 gtg listening 4 the performance 2 stroke exhaust. in spite of that I am also in hopes of closer directions from W side of gtg since 9 mi. by road tween W junction & banner springs may make hearing the gtg challenging (-;


----------



## Brian Carlson (Nov 27, 2016)

Yea I have a loud diesel truck so it may be hard to find the gtg. Lol. It will turn up.


----------



## blkcloud (Nov 27, 2016)

Do you have a physical address I can put in my gps?


----------



## TedSherman (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh, I'd love to go--I'm in Murfreesboro--but I'm having shoulder reconstruction surgery on the 1st.


----------



## hseII (Nov 28, 2016)

TedSherman said:


> Oh, I'd love to go--I'm in Murfreesboro--but I'm having shoulder reconstruction surgery on the 1st.



You can come watch; it will be worth it.


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 29, 2016)

Brian Carlson said:


> Yea I have a loud diesel truck so it may be hard to find the gtg. Lol. It will turn up.


 nearest ref. Green Acres Real Estate 931-863-3434 Randy listed them earlier in thread, May be a good reference for closer directions


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 1, 2016)

Well nevermind it's blocked from posting on here


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 2, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> Well nevermind it's blocked from posting on here


There was an actual mailing address I saw here that has been erased like wasn't ever. Spoookee


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 2, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> There was an actual mailing address I saw here that has been erased like wasn't ever. Spoookee



The address is, 135 Billy York Rd, Jamestown, TN 38556 according to what I have seen posted on another site.


----------



## moondoggie (Dec 2, 2016)

I made it here!


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 2, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> I made it here!


congrats where is Here/There?


----------



## moondoggie (Dec 2, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> congrats where is Here/There?


The gtg!!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 2, 2016)

Live webcam streaming?

Philbert


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 2, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The address is, 135 Billy York Rd, Jamestown, TN 38556 according to what I have seen posted on another site.


OK thank you, but I have only served 11 years of a 20 to life ban.... And that one is comming from the top. No not Mastermind! He is smarter that that. He would have given me life + 10 just incase I was reincarnated...haha
Have fun boys. All my best from the ****en BC
See you in 9 to life


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 4, 2016)

I tried to help but my comments were erased for some reason


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 5, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> I tried to help but my comments were erased for some reason


Shame I missed it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Shame I missed it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 541461


Your right it was a shame. Come here just to stir up ****? Let's do it big boy.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 5, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> Your right it was a shame. Come here just to stir up ****? Let's do it big boy.


I've been here all along. It's a threat you wrote, and published on the Internet on a public site. Did you think it was hard to find, or that it would go away? Well, it could have gone away but the moderators there let it stay for months, so I guess they liked it. 

Now you're repeating it. Which is just as dumb, and kinda pathetic as we'll never meet - but I guess it makes you feel tough.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> I've been here all along. It's a threat you wrote, and published on the Internet on a public site. Did you think it was hard to find, or that it would go away? Well, it could have gone away but the moderators there let it stay for months, so I guess they liked it.
> 
> Now you're repeating it. Which is just as dumb, and kinda pathetic as we'll never meet - but I guess it makes you feel tough.


I was referring to you coming on this thread and trying to start ****. If you have a problem with something I said on another forum then pm me. If not then go talk to someone who gives a ****.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> I've been here all along. It's a threat you wrote, and published on the Internet on a public site. Did you think it was hard to find, or that it would go away? Well, it could have gone away but the moderators there let it stay for months, so I guess they liked it.
> 
> Now you're repeating it. Which is just as dumb, and kinda pathetic as we'll never meet - but I guess it makes you feel tough.


And I wasn't worried one bit about you finding anything I said.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 5, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> If you have a problem with something I said on another forum then pm me.


What fun would that have been? Letting you show who you are was the whole point of the post.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 5, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> And I wasn't worried one bit about you finding anything I said.


oh boy.....


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> What fun would that have been? Letting you show who you are was the whole point of the post.


I said what I said and I don't apologize or take it back. I'm who I am and if someone doesn't like it then tough ****. I'm not trying to hide anything from anyone.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 5, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> I said what I said and I don't apologize or take it back. I'm who I am and if someone doesn't like it then tough ****. I'm not trying to hide anything from anyone.


Excellent! Good thing I didn't put it in a PM then.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeap if it made you feel better than I'm happy for ya


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 5, 2016)

jakewells said:


> oh boy.....


Hey Jake, got that razor strap? I got a screenshot of that one too somewhere.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Hey Jake, got that razor strap? I got a screenshot of that one too somewhere.


My offer stands. Maybe we will meet one day


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 5, 2016)

Damn!

I wish you kids would learn to play nice!

Mike


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 5, 2016)

rms61moparman said:


> Damn!
> 
> I wish you kids would learn to play nice!
> 
> Mike


**** him. He just tries to stir up **** where ever he goes


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 6, 2016)

Roll Tide said:


> **** him. He just tries to stir up **** where ever he goes


Oh boo hoo, you didn't do nuffin I suppose. In August when you posted that crap there was nothing going on with me at all, and you were not man enough to say it to me. It was just a sneaky cheap shot you thought would play well with the boyz in your safe space where you didn't think I'd see. Then you finally show up back here, on the specifically relevant thread, and I call you on it and you whine and cry that I'm starting stuff. Typical punk who can't take responsibility for his own actions. 

Probably never even considered that the correct response would be to apologize for doing something dumb and move on.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 6, 2016)

Nope I won't apologize, because I'm not sorry for the statement I made. Like I said before I'm not worried one bit about you seeing anything I say. I'd gladly back that statement up if I ever met you, which I'm sure will never happen. I don't make statements just so someone will like me, I'm my own person, and I don't need a safe space for ****. Maybe one day we will meet and we can settle all this like men


----------



## TonyK (Dec 6, 2016)

Chris-PA and Roll Tide,
Full stop on the back and forth please. Use the ignore button.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 6, 2016)

I will stand my ground to any statements he posts. I will not comment anymore on the matter if he also stops


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 8, 2016)

Buncha dang jabber jaws!

I wish I could have made it to the GTG at 135 Billy York Road, Jamestown TN........oh wait, that's right......I did make it, and won a prize for furthest traveller. 

I got to fly back to Utah by way of Dirty-troit......


----------

